# CCO + MAC + VS haul :) *first thread posting*



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

left to right [top row] :MSFN medium dark, greenstroke pp, cashflow pp, rubinesque pp
left to right: joyous, true romantic, shy beauty, VS pearly queen, X-rocks, Other worldly


Mostly blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My bf decided to be nice and buy me some MAC yesterday
The MSFN are from the MAC store and the pout blush is from the VS outlet.


----------



## nursie (Nov 16, 2008)

ooooooo you got a good haul!  i've never been in a victorias secret outlet, good deals there? enjoy!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

^yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VS outlet has everything 75% off retail price.

All bras are $9
All undies are $3.99 if you buy less than 10 and if you buy more than 10 they are $3 each.
All sleepwear are $7.99 and all makeup are 75% off


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 16, 2008)

Great Haul ! Enjoy=)


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 16, 2008)

Great haul! I really love the two pink mac blushes you got, which ones are they??


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## photogeek (Nov 16, 2008)

ooh, fun stuff-- am a blush fiend myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



would you mind posting the names of everything?  would really appreciate it!
thanks,
m


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



names have been posted as requested


----------



## Ziya (Nov 21, 2008)

You got Other worldly?? OMG <dies> the closest CCO is 3 hours away and cross the border...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I am soooooo lemming it you lucky girl! Enjoy


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 21, 2008)

you got great stuff
enjoy


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

great haul


----------



## christinakate (Nov 22, 2008)

Great Haul.
Does the Pore Minimizer work ?!


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------

